# found a $20 dollar bill in a park



## RCO

had to go up north the other day and briefly stopped at a small lake front park to see what was there , didn't really find anything but near the parking lot where snow was melting I found a golf ball and nearby I spotted a Canada $20 bill

its not entirely uncommon to find money in the spring , usually its small coins but oddly very few coins this year , I've only found a couple compared to other years when I'd find many  . although our paper money is made of a plastic like material so it can survive outdoors much longer

I have found $ 5 and $ 10 dollar bills before but first $20 in a while . I had found a damaged paper one swimming years ago and recall bank didn't want to give me anything for it until they had it checked out but eventually I was credited with the money .


----------



## yacorie

Does Canadian money count?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

yacorie said:


> Does Canadian money count?


I'll give you 1586 US reasons why... it's worth $15.86 US dollars by current currency exchange rate.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I'll give you 1586 US reasons why... it's worth $15.86 US dollars by current currency exchange rate.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



true our money has been worth less in the US for a while but still $20 here


----------



## CanadianBottles

That's funny, I just found a $20 on the street a couple days ago as well!  Been a while since I've found any cash.


----------



## JKL

While walking the dog I have  learned over the years to watch the ground around bus stops in the spring as the snow melts.  I find more than a few bucks every year.  Found money always brings joy!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I found an old beach towel floating in the ocean. I pulled it out so it wouldn't be littering the water. My family all thought it was gross and why are you even touching that slimy thing.  I didn't listen. I was rewarded with a $20 bill stuck to the towel by some seaweed. Cha-ching!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

Searching for shark teeth at the beach found a $50 among the shell piles. Bada bing, some clams in my pocket.


----------



## yacorie

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I'll give you 1586 US reasons why... it's worth $15.86 US dollars by current currency exchange rate.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Clearly I was kidding - always love finding money


----------



## embe

Yep, wind can take things out of control and who knows where it will land and get buried by snow.  The newer Canadian money is pretty much plastic and should stand up better in the elements.  Nice find


----------



## UncleBruce

I found a $20 in a snow pile at the side of our street and once I found a wad of 20s in a disco bar... don't ask.


----------



## RCO

JKL said:


> While walking the dog I have  learned over the years to watch the ground around bus stops in the spring as the snow melts.  I find more than a few bucks every year.  Found money always brings joy!



normally I find some coins here when the snow melts , places like parking lots and such often near the downtown but literally nothing this year , maybe cause there was less activity due to covid or less people using real money ?


----------



## matthew lucier

We don't get snow around here so money never hides for long. Walking out of a friend's house one night and low and behold a $100.00 bill!! Score!!! Nope, said his friend just left and it was probably his. Called his friend and of course it was his. No reward. And resently while bottle hunting a new spot on the river, I found a wallet on a chain. Imagine that! He lost a wallet that was supposed to be chained to him.... No doubt it had ID and a cool $9.00 which I will return with a clean leather wallet (with chain) ID, foodstamp card and 9 bucks. A Reward? I doubt it. Someday I'm sure I'll lose something and it'll be returned. I hope it's my DeWalt flashlight with my extra 20 v battery! I'm just saying... damn I miss that flashlight. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dink1957

I found a 20 dollar bill on the ground at a safeway once, then the next day I found one at an albertsons, then the next day I saw one in the middle of an intersection... back to back to back days...people still don't believe me when I tell them


----------



## Mjbottle

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found an old beach towel floating in the ocean. I pulled it out so it wouldn't be littering the water. My family all thought it was gross and why are you even touching that slimy thing.  I didn't listen. I was rewarded with a $20 bill stuck to the towel by some seaweed. Cha-ching!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Lol awsome! What a great surprise


----------



## Mjbottle

Dink1957 said:


> I found a 20 dollar bill on the ground at a safeway once, then the next day I found one at an albertsons, then the next day I saw one in the middle of an intersection... back to back to back days...people still don't believe me when I tell them


Love it, i believe ya!


----------



## Mjbottle

One time i was at a red light and looked out my window and there was 10$ right next to my car.


----------



## Mjbottle

What a coincidence, the day after i read this thread about finding money, i went out for.my first search of the year along the river bank, and low and behold..a 50 dollar bill! I couldnt believe it, i felt like the kid on the goonies when he finds the 50 dollar bills coming out of the printing press. 50 dollar bill!!? Not bad for a first find of the year.


----------



## Timelypicken

Biggest bill I’ve found was a $1 bill, but once my sister found a $100


----------



## butchndad

i've been a runner for more than 40 years and when i used to live in New York City i would always find money on the street while out for a run.  Pennies up to $20s.  Used to find more than $100 each year (paid for my running shoes).  I find a lot less now that i'm in Jersey City but two years ago i found a $100 bill right after a parade.


----------



## VernorsGuy

My wife and I visited our son in Denver two months ago. We took the train from the airport to downtown Denver. Getting off the train I spotted something on the ground. 200!!! Unfortunately, it was two 100 peso bills. Worth about $8. But, $8 is $8!


----------



## mrosman

Who uses money anymore?  Its all credit cards etc.


----------



## opmustard

I used to have a gallon fruit jar that I saved all my found money in. The most I found (in bills) was a 5$. The best place to find a lot of money (coins) was at any University that had parking meters. 
Now a days, I rarely find any money, we seem to use plastic instead of cash.
opmustard


----------



## Timelypicken

mrosman said:


> Who uses money anymore?  Its all credit cards etc.


I personally only use cash


----------



## ronkusa

Always fun finding bucks. Searching around with my metal detector I've found a lot more of everything (including bills)on the surface. Go figure!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

Ok everybody that has found money...line up, I have some bottles to sell.


----------



## 4oregonz

JKL said:


> While walking the dog I have  learned over the years to watch the ground around bus stops in the spring as the snow melts.  I find more than a few bucks every year.  Found money always brings joy!


No joy for the person who probably never knew they lost it!!


----------



## margclearlake

I went to check out our lake that was down by about 500 feet off its original coast right when the thaw was happening and dragged my reluctant ex husband with. 30 seconds in he finds a frozen $100 and then wants to go home. that man could find money all the time in the street. a $20 on Melrose Ave when we really needed it. always in the gutters. I guess I should keep him around, but I have a theory, he loses money right and left and its just the universe paying him (or me) back.


----------



## Bohdan

RCO said:


> had to go up north the other day and briefly stopped at a small lake front park to see what was there , didn't really find anything but near the parking lot where snow was melting I found a golf ball and nearby I spotted a Canada $20 bill
> 
> its not entirely uncommon to find money in the spring , usually its small coins but oddly very few coins this year , I've only found a couple compared to other years when I'd find many  . although our paper money is made of a plastic like material so it can survive outdoors much longer
> 
> I have found $ 5 and $ 10 dollar bills before but first $20 in a while . I had found a damaged paper one swimming years ago and recall bank didn't want to give me anything for it until they had it checked out but eventually I was credited with the money .View attachment 222842


And this was in a vintage bottle???


----------



## margclearlake

my mother also could find money on the street. once we were driving and she commanded me to get out and get the wallet in the middle of the road. it had about $3,000 and a drywallers license in it. this was before internet so I was all pissed that i would have to spend the rest of my day tracking this guy down. so about 2 hours later and 5 miles away we pull up to a stop light and I notice white powder all over this guys truck. I said, are you so and so and did you lose a wallet and he said yes, so I flipped the wallet to him. Gee, I really hope it was the right guy.


----------



## JKL

4oregonz said:


> No joy for the person who probably never knew they lost it!!


That's true.
Definitely perspective in regard to the feelings.


----------



## margclearlake

and yes Bodhan, I get your point. But you gotta admit its interesting. I have to start a new thread on my exploits and missed digging opportunities. dont ever pass it up !!


----------



## Roney

RCO said:


> normally I find some coins here when the snow melts , places like parking lots and such often near the downtown but literally nothing this year , maybe cause there was less activity due to covid or less people using real money ?


When vacationing at the beach during the summer, I would get up just before sunrise and walk through parking lots at bars and hotels. You would be surprised how much cash and other stuff I would find.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

Roney said:


> When vacationing at the beach during the summer, I would get up just before sunrise and walk through parking lots at bars and hotels. You would be surprised how much cash and other stuff I would find.


You're not saying that you woke up in the parking lot of a bar right. :}


----------



## margclearlake

a friend of mine found a really nice mens wedding ring with big ass diamonds in the parking in back of a bar. I imagine it went like this. well screw you you cheating booger eating whore. I never wanted to marry you anyway and you can take your grandfathers ring with you.  sorry, , , I think too much.


----------



## margclearlake

I threw away a 5 foot shark carcass in a dumpster in back of a strip club on the Sunset Strip. (long story) The cops came later because of the smell. thought it was that missing stripper that really went back to Iowa.


----------



## Joelbest

RCO said:


> had to go up north the other day and briefly stopped at a small lake front park to see what was there , didn't really find anything but near the parking lot where snow was melting I found a golf ball and nearby I spotted a Canada $20 bill
> 
> its not entirely uncommon to find money in the spring , usually its small coins but oddly very few coins this year , I've only found a couple compared to other years when I'd find many  . although our paper money is made of a plastic like material so it can survive outdoors much longer
> 
> I have found $ 5 and $ 10 dollar bills before but first $20 in a while . I had found a damaged paper one swimming years ago and recall bank didn't want to give me anything for it until they had it checked out but eventually I was credited with the money .View attachment 222842thanks I’ve been looking everywhere for that.
> You can send it to me at......
> Just kidding. Congrats. When I find money I like to give half to needy people such as homeless. Then treat yourself to something with the other half. You can still make a lot of ripples with a small splash.


----------



## Joelbest

margclearlake said:


> a friend of mine found a really nice mens wedding ring with big ass diamonds in the parking in back of a bar. I imagine it went like this. well screw you you cheating booger eating whore. I never wanted to marry you anyway and you can take your grandfathers ring with you.  sorry, , , I think too much.


You figure you should be able to trust a person that eats boogies.


----------



## Joelbest

That’s how I met my third wife


----------



## Len

Congrats. I guess that's one argument for plastic. Probably those of us south of the border should sent a note to the US Treasury Dept...  More importantly, as long I can remember, there are two types of people: A) the ones that are slightly sad because they've lost coins/bills and seem to be less observant and B) those of us who are more observant, happier, and have a slightly increased solvency level as well as, hmmm, maybe a digger's collection. -Len, CT


----------



## Joelbest

margclearlake said:


> I threw away a 5 foot shark carcass in a dumpster in back of a strip club on the Sunset Strip. (long story) The cops came later because of the smell. thought it was that missing stripper that really went back to Iowa.


That was the greatest story I’ve ever heard.


----------



## Len

Joelbest,

...You are too cool for this school!   --L


----------



## Joelbest

i have informed my family that I am leaving them forever and will now be 
Trying to make the teller of this story my new BFF


----------



## Joelbest

Len said:


> Joelbest,
> 
> ...You are too cool for this school!   --L


That’s exactly what I thought when I dropped out in grade 7


----------



## Len

PS- Along with margclearlake.--L


----------



## matthew lucier

Timelypicken said:


> I personally only use cash


Likewise.. on the cash, it's spends so much easier and you can play the lottery with your change, finding old coins or running serial numbers on bills lots of fun for me. And it's free! 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## margclearlake

Joel, I liked you before you telling the family. Thats one of the tamer stories I have and its true. I had to do everything pretty much by myself through life. I probably could have taken over the world given the right playmate.

I was an innocent 19 year old concert promoter once and had placed a call into Frontier Booking Inc in New York. My first husband meets me at the door all mad and says the FBI called. *What the hell did you do now?*

jeez


----------



## margclearlake

so sweet Len was right, I should write a book. An excerpt from my new bestseller follows:

The Mako. 
In a long line of my millionaire plans I thought I should make a remote control shark. And call him Fred Friendly. 

So in a brain fart, not realizing that modeling clay would be better, I decided I needed a real live dead shark. I trolled the docks of Long Beach, where they thought I was trolling for men customers....

Finally a boat brought one in for me and cloaked in well, a cloak of mystery trying to protect my sure fire way to riches, I went and got it. 

They didnt believe my story of being a school teacher as they said, school teachers dont drive brand new purple El Dorados. The sweet dock hand which only had a few fingers left loaded into my trunk and with aforementioned El Dorados self closing trunk managed to trap and squash his remaining fingers. 

I took a mold off the shark, poured in silicone and made it remote control with neutral
buoyancy, dumped the real shark in dumpster, didnt sell a one and dont even have the shark now. 

The end.

going to be a best seller at the 88 cents store.


----------



## margclearlake

Next chapter will be:

IDIOTS
people (including a cop) who stand on the edge of the crumbling "beehive" of a cistern and lecture you on how dangerous it is to dig cisterns.

WHEN YOUR IN THE HOLE!


----------



## Len

Hi Margclearlake (and the Gang),

Great story all around! For me the best part is your recall of details. Ex.-when the trunk auto-closed on the one or two remaining fisherman's fingers. I know free time is always hard to come by but you have a gift that could make you $. Take the mini-stories of your life and write them down one at a time. You could do a stand up routine as well as write that book. (Movie rights might follow later.) Let me know when your ipo is.  ...Its been several minutes and I'm still smiling... Also liked the way you tied in your previous post of the cops thinking the smell was the missing stripper that actually went back to Iowa. for the ending. Pure gold! Thanks.

CT "Sweet" Len


----------



## margclearlake

Oh Len, your so kind, but everyone has stories. I have just heard all mine so many times that i get bored and have to tell them. being Irish doesnt hurt with the gift of gab also. I do feel that I am an experienced thread killer cause I make it all about me.

I could write a book but no one would probably believe any of them. I did a personal ad once and pulled it down right away because I sounded so full of myself and full of bull crap. My dad wrote a book of his life that I got published for him and it was so revisionary that he left entire families that he had sired out of it. (he was married 13 times). 

On the details, I have a near photographic memory. I was really upset about that poor old guy with the fingers. I am surprised I still dont know his name. but that was a long time ago and I have wet brain. so the memory coupled with over the top empathy makes it hard sometimes. If I tried I could pull up every slight and misjustice done to me, but work hard just to push it all down and focus on the next few hours. 

So Len, how bout a story from you? earliest memory. first bottle you fell in love with?

My first memory was standing by the window watching my father try to repair the neighbors fence where I had "driven" my dads 57 Ranchero through, then the bushes, came to rest against the house. Mummy had left me in a running car in neutral on a steep incline. I tried to get out and hit those crappy emergency brakes they had, went across a busy street backwards and hit the split rail fence. must have had some speed up because I remember that fence and it was sturdy. I was under 2 years old at the time.


----------



## margclearlake

I was sucking my thumb. I remember the Swiss modern blonde furniture. I turned back to her who was in the kitchen and said "Daddy?" to which she snarled, yeah, hes out there after working all day because of YOU. She had taken the Ranchero down and traded it in for a new truck before he got home. I remember the salesman crouching by me and telling me not to cry, that it wasnt my fault. All growing up, all I heard was how I wrecked the Ranchero. I heard that word so much it was really surprising that I drove a 63 for 10 years. Still with that crappy emergency brake. Had to chase that car all over town.


----------



## Len

Hi Margclearlake,

I think an Irish background is great. My MIL was Irish and one or two friends as well. Nothing too fancy and you always got what you saw. Went to Ireland once and it is perhaps, the best place in all of Europe.  ...I think your Dad holds the record for most Non-Mormon marriages. I can't even begin to imagine what family gatherings were like. By seniority and rotation? Xmas in July? I'm sure a slightly more selective memory could sift out the painful side of things enough to find plenty of yukles for the book.
 ...Wow. An early memory for me (that could kill two birds "with one stone/story") happened when I was about 3+, c. mid-50s. My Dad had built us a small Cape Cod house with a sloping off back property line two years prior. To cap that line we picked up a few loads of Brownstone blocks from a nearby demolishment and hauled them in his converted '20s-'30s(?) Chevy flatbed truck. I couldn't really do any lifting so I was along for the ride. On the last load we stopped at a very small, local dairy and got two pints of milk that we drank as we finished the project. My Father snapped up the two empties and buried them in a small gap between two blocks. Dad passed in '78. I maintained the property until we sold the house in '05. On my last day there I went to the spot and managed to find one intact milker. (Its dairy had gone out by 1960.) To this day I remember that old truck with its classic sound of errrrrrrr while accelerating. Also clearly remembered are the sounds of the emergency brakes on my 60s Dodge Darts when you pulled them. Likewise, not very effective. My left foot still misses the high beam floor plunger switch from all the vehicles that I had prior to the early '80s. WHYYYYY did automakers stop using those?...You see. Many readers would love your stories because they evoke memories of their own. Yours have a lot more action in them too! "Whoo Nellie! Will Margeclearlake survive the runaway Ranchero?" Maybe put a Indiana Jones spin on it--"Hang on lady, we're going for a ride!" Surely you must have immortalized something with the name Ranchero? --"What? You were named after the (SUV?!")... 

---Well Marg, I got to get moving. Please don't cast aside your possible legacy from a book. Folks would read it for generations.  You would be up there with Dolly Madison, Teddy Roosevelt's wild child daughter Alice,  Calamity Jane, Annie Oakley, Dania Kirkpatrick (sp-racer), and that '30s famous female flyer who went down in the Pacific, among others. One favor-- would you please autograph my copy?  Thanks. --CT Len


----------



## margclearlake

thats a great story Len, you got your skills from your father then. I wonder did he put the milks in just to say the two of you had been there. that is such a sweet story. 

No huge family reunions. All of his kids hated him and when he was done with a family he would go out for a pack of cigs and not come back. He was so hated that I have two brothers that I have found that refuse to meet with me just because of him, and hes long gone. I went to ones office once and he sprinted to his car to get away from me.


----------



## Len

Hi Marg!

Dad never really buried anything else--except Cod fish heads in the garden!   Since he was a Pacific WWII vet he never really got the chance to pursue his interests other than a couple of the sports he already excelled at in h.s.  I'd like to think that the milk bottle burying was the exclamation point to the wall project. Me, I would have craved our name on one of those stones with the date for posterity...

Okay, honestly, your story about your Dad just gets a little more interesting to the reader who is new to what most would consider a frustrating, somewhat sad story. I don't quite understand why your long lost brother would bolt like he did. You didn't deserve that but maybe it just wasn't in the cards that particular day. Your Dad reminds of that early '70s song--"Poppa Was A Rolling Stone"...I can't remember who sang it (Sly and The Family?) but it was big back in the day. Heck, just the story of you tracking down lost relatives almost could be a book in itself. Try one of those DNA companies(ex. Ancestry) for another approach that will yield a few family tree leaves that won't hold your Father's poor lifestyle choice against you...

Well, I wish you luck with all of this. If ever you get to CT shoot me a note. I somehow doubt you're going to stay there in suburbia too long before you get the itch to build a new nest elsewhere. Please keep digging wherever you end up (another book?) and let us know a little of what you found. Maybe one day I'll get back to that stonewall and try to locate the last lost milk bottle.  Stay Well. God Bless. Good Hunting. --CT Len


----------

